# 985Arrowhead's Lighting Project



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

So I finally pulled the trigger and got some landscape lighting ordered.

7 "G4" led lights:
4, 17 degree and 
3, 24 degree lenses
250' 12/2 direct bury wire
300 watt transformer

I wanted to start lighting up the front of my home.

I have 7, 3" Juno TC 18 down lights in the front courtyard and carriage light over the garage and large wall. There are also 3 security lights on the corners.

I wanted to place a light on either side of the garage and then a light on either side of the gate leading into or entry courtyard.

I got home tonight as the Volt delivery was yesterday and I work all weekend. I started swapping out the factory 60 degree lenses for the 17 degree ones for the front and the gates.

Used a 9v battery to see what they were gonna look like.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

I have 3 windmill palms and that is why the other 3 lights.

I am thinking of getting some pathway light also to light up the front beds.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## EvanK (Aug 8, 2018)

Hey arrowhead,

I see your other more recent post as well; it looks awesome! The design itself and the texture of the bricks really look amazing.

If you were still considering adding more lights up front, path lighting in those flowerbeds would be my next choice as well. You could consider installing one on the right side of the gate to illuminate the bed beneath that palm and spacing path lights out within the bed to wrap around the house and that side gate. One path light could be placed in that small bed to the left of the gate but, that may cause some interference with the light output of those 2 spotlights that would be right near it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

EvanK said:


> Hey arrowhead,
> 
> I see your other more recent post as well; it looks awesome! The design itself and the texture of the bricks really look amazing.
> 
> If you were still considering adding more lights up front, path lighting in those flowerbeds would be my next choice as well. You could consider installing one on the right side of the gate to illuminate the bed beneath that palm and spacing path lights out within the bed to wrap around the house and that side gate. One path light could be placed in that small bed to the left of the gate but, that may cause some interference with the light output of those 2 spotlights that would be right near it.


These look great. Do we get discounts as TLF members?


----------



## EvanK (Aug 8, 2018)

A very fair question @SCGrassMan! As the online liaison for VOLT, I can say that we generally prefer to promote awareness for low-voltage landscape lighting within forums rather than blatantly advertising our products or pitching promotions; this is essentially out of respect for both rules and the everyday DIYers' quest for accurate, unbiased feedback. Although we do not offer any forum or group specific promotions, we do indeed offer sales and promotions quite regularly (in addition to offering contractor pricing for qualifying PROs as well). An easy way to stay on top of our latest deals would be to sign up for our online newsletter; this way you will know about a sale/promotion the moment it goes active to take full advantage.


----------

